# Do not buy from this vendor!



## Detritus (Jan 8, 2019)

Absolutely distrusted. Spent a huge amount of money for a clam yesterday only to discover it is packed with Aptsia. His whole system must be overloaded with this nuisance. I actually chose one clam and saw Aptasia, and chose another because I run a very clean system with no nuisance predators. What a dissapointment! I would caution others and buy only mariculture clams.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

who's the vendor? Have you tried contacting them and asking for a refund.


----------



## Detritus (Jan 8, 2019)

I don’t want to escalate this or make it personal. I am just really disappointed because this was a very expensive purchase and treating the Aiptasia will stress out the clam quite a bit!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Its not a question of being personal. At least tell us which location, is it in Mississauga, Toronto, Kingston Road, Vaughn, Burlington etc. Otherwise no point posting, it does not help us in this forum.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointless post lol

Don’t buy from this vendor yet won’t say who 🤣😂🤣😂

Nothing wrong with saying where or who as long as it’s 100% the truth


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Detritus said:


> I don't want to escalate this or make it personal.


It's not escalating. It's informing your fellow hobbyists. I assume you'd like the rest of us to warn you away from a bad vendor too, no?


----------



## Magzz (Jun 21, 2016)

Are you just venting or will you say to warn others?


----------



## Detritus (Jan 8, 2019)

Mississauga, very expensive giant clam. I understand there are risks buying direct from the ocean and my intention was to purchase a cultured one. Sadly, couldn’t find any that I liked. I ended up buying it direct from Tahiti. I’m not sure though what the expectation is with a store that knows it has multiple Aiptasia present and does nothing or at least not enough, to combat or remove them. I would suspect then that any coral frag purchased from there could have Aiptasia because there are several on the clam. Does everyone think this is normal? Maybe I’m out to lunch but when I spend a few hundred dollars on a clam I expect the store would have taken steps to ensure no pests or parasitic snails were there.

I did scrub the clam with a toothbrush and still there are several Aiptasia very deep in the scutes.

That said what is the most effective treatment. Poor clam is already stressed out from shipping, purchase, scrubbing and now treatment.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*As above*

What really was the point of posting your displeasure .if your main point was on how to remove it then that's what u should of posted first not don't buy then not reveal..as far as aptaisia from store tanks it's out there 
It's your due diligence to chk before purchase ..qt....remove or treat...jmho


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Detritus said:


> I actually chose one clam and saw Aptasia, and chose another because I run a very clean system with no nuisance predators.


Should have just walked when you saw the first Aptasia. I would talk to the manager about the situation and see about a compromise.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

What a completely useless post.


----------



## Bugger (Mar 28, 2014)

I know who it was. It was either Aquatic Kingdom Rivers to Oceans Big Als or Dragon. Now you are infested baby yeeeeeah get ready to spend thoudands on Berghia over the years


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Bugger said:


> I know who it was. It was either Aquatic Kingdom Rivers to Oceans Big Als or Dragon. Now you are infested baby yeeeeeah get ready to spend thoudands on Berghia over the years


Like are you just naming all the stores in Mississauga? Man this thread continues to suck.


----------



## Bugger (Mar 28, 2014)

lol yup. There is not a vender in the world that has not had aptasia at one point or another. I got mine from big Als Hamilton. And it came in on a fish purchase. All you need is one spore to infest. I've been to Aqautic kingdom and he sold me Aptaisa on a coral. I seen Big Als mississauga have them in the back room. Every fish store has had them


----------



## Detritus (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes I guess so. I still don’t understand why vendors don’t attempt to at least control infestations. It seems to me it would be in their interest.

In any case I made my own version of Aiptasia X and I am hopeful all will be well,


----------



## DoubleEricG (Mar 16, 2018)

*Nudibranches*

I have large adult Berghia Nudibranches for sale... 5 for $100 personally delivered to your door in the GTA by me or my girlfriend.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I really don't understand this post. Naming the store would have helped everyone. But pests are something that we, as the consumer need to deal with. These fish and coral are coming from the ocean... It's full of things that can take over our tanks. Aiptasia is one of the easiest things to get rid of. I understand that if it is within the skeleton of a clam it becomes a much bigger issue. But that is on us as hobbiests. If you expect things to be absolutely perfect than you must pay the premium and buy something quarantined.

On many occasions I have bought coral with aiptasia on the rock, hair algae, bryopsis, I have even picked up zoas that had zoa eating nudis. With proper treatment you can often remove and/or kill the offenders with a few min of work. I have never felt the need to call out a store and try to harm their reputation. They are importing stuff directly from the ocean. The time, meds, salt, electricity that it would take for them to make everything perfect would either destroy profit margins or drive their prices so high that no one would buy their stock.

I don't mean to sound rude or anything, just my opinion.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I live in Mississauga and do visit weekly all the stores here. To be fair, all stores are about the same. Its up us to pick and choose what we prefer. Just like,.. to buy a fish which just arrive and quarantine it, in your tank before introducing it into your main tank. Can we blame the store if you put it in the main tank and the fish died or infected other fish. In my case if I see a fish, I like, I wait about ten days before I decide to buy from the store, if sold, too bad, its fine with me.
Just my 2cents comment.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey yall, sometimes people just wanna vent? Whats with all the crank?
If you are interested how about PM'ing the person if they feel uncomfortable naming someone. 

To the OP. That's a big bummer.  Sorry your experience was like that.


----------

